# Drachenlord jetzt auch bei TikTok gebannt - wie geht es weiter?



## Khaddel (18. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord jetzt auch bei TikTok gebannt - wie geht es weiter?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord jetzt auch bei TikTok gebannt - wie geht es weiter?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## FredVorzeiger (18. August 2022)

Jetzt kommt Drache allein im Wald.


----------



## McDrake (18. August 2022)

Ojee
Ein Klickbait weniger.
Verktaftet das Gamezone?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (18. August 2022)

Wann wird er hier gebannt? Damit man über den hier nichts mehr lesen muss?


----------



## BxN (18. August 2022)

Ist laut eigener Aussage ja aus seiner Unterkunft geflogen und treibt sich nun im Wald rum. Echt tragisch, diese ganze Sache...

Man kann echt nur hoffen, dass der Typ nun endlich mal diesen Internet-Mist sein lässt und sich echte Hilfe holt, die er ganz offensichtlich so dringend benötigt.


----------



## bynemesis (18. August 2022)

PCG nun auch Haider und bringt spannende News über den Wongl. 

top!


----------



## ZgamerZ (19. August 2022)

Da stolpert ein Drachenkasper durch den Offlinewald
Schreit und zetert, stampft und schimpft, doch findet nimmer Halt

Die Haare wirr, die Augen trüb, der Kopf wutrot und vollends leer
Seine Hater wissen, bald muss eine neue Zielscheib her

Kobold TikTok schlug dem Drachenklops die Türe zu
Madame OnlyFans sprach "Ach lass mich doch in Ruh!"

König Twitch hat den Drachen auf einmal nie gekannt
Und Begleiter Patreon zog schnell weg die Geldeinsammlerhand

Des Drachens Schreckenshaus ist nicht mehr da
Auch fahren darf er nicht mehr, das ist wahr

Die Freundin ist schnell wieder geflohen
Und bald kommen die Ordnungshüter, ihn zu holen

Denn auch Kinderpornos soll er angeblich besitzen
Der Drache ist halt kein Denker mit Fingerspitzen

Ein Deppenversammler ist er vor dem Herrn
Wenn da nicht bloß die vielen Benimmregeln wärn

So verzweifelt der Drache, feiern die Haider
Dann zieht der Haterabschaum auch schon weider

Von PCGames bis MEINMMO 
Die Redaktionen sind drüber nicht allzufroh

Denn wo dem Klickbaitvolk der Trigger fehlt
Wird auch weniger Geld gezählt

Mit dem Drachen geht auch eine kleine Industrie verlorn
Wenn er im Offlinesumpf versinkt bis über beide Ohrn

Spätestens im Knast wird er dann vollends vergessen
Hat er auch nur ein halbes Jahr gesessen

Unter seinen Haidern wird nun gar manchem klar
Dass er die Ablenkung vor der eig`nen Abschäumigkeit war

So kehrte Ruhe ein ins reich des wirren Drachen
Gab es nichts neues mehr über ihn zu lachen

Doch bleibt auf der Hut meine lieben Leute
Denn bald ist das "Morgen" auch schon wieder "Heute"

Und derweil ihr vor euren Schirmen sitzt
Ihr plötzlich Augen und Ohren spitzt

Denn Stumpfsinn ist auf einmal wieder zu vernehmen
Der Drachenlord wird sich erneut erheben

Die Haider kommen zurück aus ihrem dunklen Löchern
Und Klickbait erwächst von neuem noch und nöchern

Drum bedenket stets in eurem erleichterten Jubelgeschrei
Der Drachenlord kommt auch wieder frei

Und selbst wenn er nicht im Kerker landet
Dann war er nur kurz offline mal gestrandet

Denn der Irrsinn ist des Drachens große Kunst
Selbst wenn er nur in sein Mikro grunzt

Wir alle sind längst von ihm besessen
Und das weiß er, wird es auch nie vergessen

Gehabt euch wohl.


----------



## Winchester89 (19. August 2022)

Und die Weiber die ihre Brüste in die Kamera halten und für onlyfans werben, werden nicht gebannt? War sicherlich nur Mittel zu Zweck damit man den Drachenlord schnell los wird.


----------



## Wamboland (19. August 2022)

Ok, aber wer ist das? Warum wurde er von YT gebannt? Was ist die Kontroverse bei dieser Person. 

Ich finde es seltsam das die News keine Einordung der Person macht, wenn man nicht weiß wer dieser Drachenlord ist.


----------



## xaan (19. August 2022)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ok, aber wer ist das? Warum wurde er von YT gebannt? Was ist die Kontroverse bei dieser Person.
> 
> Ich finde es seltsam das die News keine Einordung der Person macht, wenn man nicht weiß wer dieser Drachenlord ist.



Die Vorgeschichte ist lang und lässt sich inzwischen gar nicht mehr mit ein paar einleitenden Sätzen zusammenfassen. Ich versuche es trotzdem mal: Drachenlord ist ein Youtuber, der eine kurze Zündschnur hat und oft und gerne Dinge sagt, die anecken oder provozieren. Eines schönen Tages hat er sich mit einem Fan so in die Haare bekommen, dass er im INernet schrieb (paraphrasiert): "dann komm doch her". Zusammen mit seiner Adresse. Seit dem hatte er vor seinem Haus einen Mob von Hatern, die ihn über Jahre gemobbt haben. Immer wieder Konfrontationen provoziert haben (etwa indem Fäkalien über den Zaun geworfen wurden), bis es handgreiflich wurde und Gerichsurteile gegen alle Parteien ergingen.

Den Rest erklärt am besten Sascha Lobo im Spiegel.








						»Drachenlord«: Ein jahrelanges Martyrium in Deutschland – und niemand hält es auf
					

Der YouTuber »Drachenlord« wird seit Jahren von einem Mob gequält, bedroht und belästigt. Nun hat er sich gewehrt und wurde zu einer Haftstrafe verurteilt. Ein katastrophales Versagen von Justiz, Medien und Gesellschaft.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Inzwischen hat er das Haus nicht mehr, ist quasi obdachlos, wird aber weiterhin verfolgt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. August 2022)

> *Drachenlord jetzt auch bei TikTok gebannt - wie geht es weiter?*


Hoffentlich gar nicht. Das gilt ganz besonders für die Berichterstattung auf PCG


----------



## Pu244 (19. August 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Eines schönen Tages hat er sich mit einem Fan so in die Haare bekommen, dass er im INernet schrieb (paraphrasiert): "dann komm doch her". Zusammen mit seiner Adresse. Seit dem hatte er vor seinem Haus einen Mob von Hatern, die ihn über Jahre gemobbt haben. Immer wieder Konfrontationen provoziert haben (etwa indem Fäkalien über den Zaun geworfen wurden), bis es handgreiflich wurde und Gerichsurteile gegen alle Parteien ergingen.



Das ist ein moderner Mythos. Der erste "Besucher" kam erst 14 Monate nach dem Selbstleak. Seine Adresse konnte man außerdem im Impressum jederzeit sehen, auch schon vorher. Das ganze gewann 2017 an Fahrt, als der Lord keinen Strom mehr hatte und einen Posterverkauf ins Leben gerufen hat. Er hat die Leute eingeladen, um daran zu verdienen.

Seitdem hat sich das ganze immer mehr hochgeschaukelt



xaan schrieb:


> Den Rest erklärt am besten Sascha Lobo im Spiegel.



Nein, tut er nicht, denn er läßt einseitig den wichtigen Teil der Geschichte weg, um den Lord in ein gutes Licht zu rücken. Man kann auch Lügen, indem man gezielt nicht die ganze Geschichte erzählt (macht Michael Morre zum Beispiel).

Wenn man die Geschichte einseitig erzählt, dann wurde Breivik zu 21 Jahren Haft verurteilt, weil er ein krudes Manifest geschrieben hat und Beate Zschäpe zu Lebenslang, mit besonderer Schwere der Schuld, weil sie aus Versehen in eine WG gezogen ist, in der Nazis waren. Das sind doch Skandalurteile! Volksverhetzung schön und gut, aber 21 Jahre? Und wenn die Mitbewohner Straftaten begehen, dann sollte man dafür nicht verurteilt werden, da sind wir uns einig, oder? Wenn man dann allerdings die Morde mit berücksichtig, dann ergibt das ganze plötzlich Sinn.

Sascha Lobo hat alles weggelassen, was die Sache erklären würde. Etwa die Tatsache, dass der Lord die Leute sehr gerne beleidigt und provoziert. Das er jeglichen Rat, von Leuten, die es gut mit ihm meinen, der Gemeinde, der Polizei, dem Gericht usw. in den Wind schlägt, hat er auch nicht erwähnt. Er hat auch kein Wort darüber verloren, dass er sich an keine einzige der Bewährungsauflagen gehalten hat. Teil davon war ein Anti Gewalttraining, das er dringend gebraucht hätte. Er hat auch nicht gesagt, dass er insgesamt wegen einem knappen duzend Straftaten angeklagt war. er hat auch nicht gesagt, dass er die Polizisten mehrfach beleidigt und verleumdet hat (und dies bis heute tut).

Man kann sogar sehen, dass er das nicht aus Unwissenheit gemacht hat, da er die verminderte Intelligenz erwähnt, die narzisstische Persönlichkeit jedoch unter den Tisch fallen läßt die im Gutachten auch festgestellt wurde.

Fun Fact: Sascha Lobo hat sich dafür ausgesprochen, Beleidigungen (im Internet) künftig straffrei zu machen. (wobei er da eher an "böse" Konzerne gedacht hat und nicht an Rainer Winkler)



xaan schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat er das Haus nicht mehr, ist quasi obdachlos, wird aber weiterhin verfolgt.



Auch das hat halt eben eine Vorgeschichte. Weit über ein halbes Jahr vor dem Auszug, hat er das angekündigt und damit geprahlt, dass ihn die Haider niemals finden würden und er "mal hier und mal dort" sein wird. Er wurde von vielen gewarnt, das sein zu lassen und die Leute nicht noch zu reizen. Er hat diesen Rat, wie viele andere, ignoriert und die Leute damit aufgezogen, dass er quasi viel schlauer wäre, als sie.

Was dann passierte, war absehbar. Es hat hat sich eine Telegramgruppe, mit zigtausenden Mitgliedern gegründet und der Rest ist Geschichte.

Das ist jetzt keine Rechtfertigung, denn das permanente Nachstellen ist nicht zu rechtfertigen, aber eine Erklärung. Das ganze ist eben nicht aus heiterem Himmel gekommen, sondern hat eine Vorgeschichte.


----------



## xaan (19. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> [...]


Keins der von dir genannten Details rechtfertigt das Mobbing an sich, geschweige denn dessen Dauer und Beharrlichkeit. Wer mit dem Drachenlord ein Problem hat, kann ihn anzeigen. Um alles Weitere kümmert sich der Rechtsstaat. Alles was darüber hinaus geht ist Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Pu244 (19. August 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Keins der von dir genannten Details rechtfertigt das Mobbing an sich, geschweige denn dessen Dauer und Beharrlichkeit.



Man muß den Unterschied zwischen einer Erklärung und einer Rechtfertigung verstehen.

Rechtfertigung = das ist legitim es so zu machen

Erklärung = deshalb ist es so geschehen

Ich verstehe, dass nicht jeder auf Anhieb den Unterschied begreift, aber der ist doch extrem groß. So gibt es z.B. für den Amoklauf von Robert Steinhäuser eine gute Erklärung, aber keinerlei Rechtfertigung.

Die Geschichte mit dem Lord hat eine Vorgeschichte und die muß man eben kennen, dass das ganze Sinn ergibt. Umgekehrt wäre die Geschichte auch nicht komplett, wenn man behaupten würde, der Lord beleidigt und verprügelt aus heiterem Himmel irgendwelche Fremden, die ihm über den Weg laufen. Die Vorgeschichte rechtfertigt die Aggressionen des Lords auch nicht, hilft aber zu verstehen, woher sie kommen.

Ich hatte das mit Erklärung != Rechtfertigung sogar in den letzten Absatz gepackt.


----------



## fud1974 (19. August 2022)

Ich habe mir gestern mal den "Spaß" gemacht und mir einige Videos aus dem Hater-Umfeld angesehen.

Erstaunlich, wie sich die Leute an ihm abarbeiten, wie jede Geste analysiert wird von ihn im Stream, dass es BOTS (!) gibt die überwachen wann er was postet (muss man sich mal vorstellen), wie sein Gewicht versucht wird zu schätzen, das wird dokumentiert und verglichen mit dem was er selber sagt dazu ... 

Ganze Kanäle die sich primär nur mit ihm beschäftigen...

Da hat sich eine ganze INFRASTRUKTUR um ihn herum gebildet. Das muss man sich mal klar machen.

Ich hatte danach das dringende Bedürfnis zu duschen.........


----------



## xaan (19. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Man muß den Unterschied zwischen einer Erklärung und einer Rechtfertigung verstehen.


Einwände wie "Das kommt nich ohne Vorgeschichte" sehe ich als genau die Form von Rechtfertigung an, die es laut dir angeblich gar nicht sein soll. Und wenn du es noch so weich wie möglich formulierst, es ist in meinen Augen der Versuch, dem Mobbingopfer eine Mitschuld anzuhängen.


----------



## Pu244 (19. August 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Einwände wie "Das kommt nich ohne Vorgeschichte" sehe ich als genau die Form von Rechtfertigung an, die es laut dir angeblich gar nicht sein soll.



Man muß bei allem die Vorgeschichte betrachten. Es ist etwas anderes, wenn jemand ohne irgendeinen ersichtlichen Grund angegangen wird oder ob er einen gewissen Teil dazu beigetragen hat. Es sit eine Sache, ob man von einem Gewaltbereiten Fußballfan ohne Grund niedergeschlagen wird oder ob man vorher dessen Verein grölend aufs übelste Beleidigt hat. Das Spielt auch bei der Strafbemessung eine Rolle (weshalb Rainer Winkler auch von der Justiz völlig anders behandelt wurde, als jemand der die Straftaten ohne Vorgeschichte begangen hat, der wäre jetzt wohl schon 5+ Jahre im Bau).

Du kannst das jetzt leugnen, wie du willst, aber es ist nunmal Tatsache, dass alles eine Vorgeschichte hat. Umgekehrt geht es doch auch. Da ist es auf einmal ein Unterschied, dass der Lord verfolgt wurde, wenn es um seine Straftaten geht, die er ja im Duzend begangen hat.



xaan schrieb:


> Und wenn du es noch so weich wie möglich formulierst, es ist in meinen Augen der Versuch, dem Mobbingopfer eine Mitschuld anzuhängen.



Hat er eine Mitschuld?

Natürlich hat er die. Zum einen hat er selbst ordentlich Straftaten begangen (Beleidigung,, Bedrohung, Verleumdung, Körperverletzung usw.). Dann ist er auch absolut beratungsresistent, er hört auf keinen gut gemeinten Ratschlag, von niemandem. Spätestens nach der ersten Bewährungsstrafe sollte man sich damit auseinander setzen, wie weit man gehen kann und sich nebenbei an die Bewährungsauflagen halten. Dann provoziert er auch sehr gerne und extrem häufig. Ich hab mir erst letztens den Lord eine Stunde ungefiltert geben.  Da hat er mal querbeet einen Haufen Youtuber beleidigt, als ob er deren Fans auch noch als Haider braucht. Dann hat er noch die ganzen Haider beleidigt und herausgefordert. Man muß nicht allzuviel Phantasie haben, um sich vorzustellen, was passieren wird.

Du mußt es natürlich leugnen, denn sonst wäre das Bild vom armen, komplett unschuldigen Mobbingopfer nicht mehr aufrecht zu halten. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum sämtliche Antimobbingstellen es ablehnen, dem Lord zu helfen, mit der Begründung, dass der Lord auch Täter ist und es konsequent ablehnt, das zu unterlassen.

Aber nichts davon ist eine Rechtfertigung, irgendwelche Straftaten gegen den Lord zu begehen oder ihm nachzustellen.


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Du mußt es natürlich leugnen, denn sonst wäre das Bild vom armen, komplett unschuldigen Mobbingopfer ...


Und da liegt doch euer/Dein Problem.
Wieder wird alles ins Extreme gezogen.
Wo schreibt wer, dass er KOMPLET Unschuldig ist?


----------



## Pu244 (19. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und da liegt doch euer/Dein Problem.
> Wieder wird alles ins Extreme gezogen.
> Wo schreibt wer, dass er KOMPLET Unschuldig ist?



Wenn man seinen Beitrag komplett ausblendet, was hier ja gemacht wird, in dem man jegliche Erklärung konsequent leugnet, dann dient das dazu den Lord als komplett unschuldig darzustellen.

Ist ist eben ein massiver Unterschied, ob jemand aus heiterem Himmel verprügelt wurde oder ob er denjenigen vorher ordentlich beleidigt hat. Die Vorgeschichte ist bei der Würdigung zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## xaan (19. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Hat er eine Mitschuld?
> 
> Natürlich hat er die. Zum einen hat er selbst ordentlich Straftaten begangen.



Hat er diese Taten begangen *bevor *er von einem wild gewordenen Mob Jahrelang gequält wurde? Oder nicht doch eher als Reaktion darauf, weil er anderweitig keine Hilfe erhalten hat um diese Situation zu beenden? Ihn zu provozieren bis er in Gewalt ausbricht und dann retroaktiv damit die Provokation zu rechtfertigen ist der Gipfel der WIderlichkeit.


----------



## Pu244 (19. August 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Hat er diese Taten begangen *bevor *er von einem wild gewordenen Mob Jahrelang gequält wurde?



Währenddessen. Aber das ist auch zweitrangig, denn unser Rechtsstaat verlangt von den Leuten sich an die Gesetze zu halten und zwar immer. Er hat sich nicht die Mühe gemacht, da irgendetwas zu ändern, das ist eben eine Tatsache, die dazugehört.



xaan schrieb:


> Oder nicht doch eher als Reaktion darauf, weil er anderweitig keine Hilfe erhalten hat um diese Situation zu beenden?



Er hat immer Hilfsangebote erhalten, er hat sie nur konsequent ausgeschlagen. Er ist sogar zum Antigewalttraining nicht erschienen, obwohl das ein wichtiger Beitrag zu Lösung des Problems gewesen wäre. Er ist absolut beratungsresistent.



xaan schrieb:


> Ihn zu provozieren bis er in Gewalt ausbricht und dann retroaktiv damit die Provokation zu rechtfertigen ist der Gipfel der WIderlichkeit.



Weißt du, was auch widerlich ist?

Leuten Dinge zu unterstellen, die sie nicht gesagt haben.

Wie gesagt: es gibt keine Rechtfertigung, für die üblen Dinge, die Rainer Winkler angetan wurden, wohl aber eine Erklärung, warum sie ausgerechnet ihm widerfahren sind und keinem anderen Youtuber.

Wenn bei dir in der Nähe die Hells Angels einziehen, dann kannst du bis an die Grenze des legalen gehen, um ihnen deine Verachtung auszudrücken. Wenn sie dir dann deine Scheiben einschmeißen und absolut übel zu dir sind, dann ist das keine Rechtfertigung, aber es war auch nicht völlig unprovoziert, das ist dann die Erklärung, warum es ausgerechnet dich getroffen hat und niemand sonst in der Straße.

Man sollte den Unterschied zwischen einer Erklärung und einer Rechtfertigung kennen, aber bei dir passt es eben nicht ins Weltbild.

Ach ja: du rechtfertigst die Straftaten des Lords, fass dich mal an die eigene Nase.


----------



## xaan (19. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Währenddessen. Aber das ist auch zweitrangig, denn unser Rechtsstaat verlangt von den Leuten sich an die Gesetze zu halten und zwar immer. Er hat sich nicht die Mühe gemacht, da irgendetwas zu ändern, das ist eben eine Tatsache, die dazugehört.



Du wolltest erklären, wie es zu dem Mobbing kam. Ein Ereignis das erst nach Beginn des Mobbings und explizit WEGEN des Mobbings eingetreten ist, ist aber keine Erklärung für das Mobbing...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ach ja: du rechtfertigst die Straftaten des Lords, fass dich mal an die eigene Nase.


Nö. Das steht da mit keinem Wort und auch nicht zwischen den Zeilen.


----------



## Pu244 (19. August 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du wolltest erklären, wie es zu dem Mobbing kam. Ein Ereignis das erst nach Beginn des Mobbings und explizit WEGEN des Mobbings eingetreten ist, ist aber keine Erklärung für das Mobbing...



In Sascha Lobos Artikel wurde das ganze so dargestellt, dass er völlig grundlos gemobbt wurde und dann, als Krönung des ganze, von einem Gericht auch noch völlig grundlos zu zwei Jahren Haft verurteilt.

Das ist eben nicht wahr. Um das ganze zu verstehen, muß man eben auch wissen, dass der Lord sehr gerne Austeilt, sowohl verbal und auch mit schlagkräftigen Argumenten. Das eben eben Teil der Erklärung, warum es so gekommen ist, wie es kam.

Die Beleidigungen des Publikums hat er auch schon vor dem ganzen gemacht. Aber das war ja eher ein flißender Prozess, der sich langsam hochgeschaukelt hat.



xaan schrieb:


> Nö. Das steht da mit keinem Wort und auch nicht zwischen den Zeilen.



Doch:


xaan schrieb:


> Oder nicht doch eher als Reaktion darauf, weil er anderweitig keine Hilfe erhalten hat um diese Situation zu beenden?



Damit hast du die Taten des Lords gerechtfertigt. Er hat die ganzen Straftaten nur begangen "um diese Situation zu beenden" und nicht, weil er eben ganz gerne die Leute, inkl der Polizei, beleidigt. Oder weil er den Typen die ihn wirklich absolut übel beleidigt haben oder auf sein Grundstück eingedrungen sind, eins auf die Fresse hauen wollte.

Er hat die Situation nicht beendet, sondern mit herbeigeführt. Wie gesagt: das ist keine Rechtfertigung, sondern eine Erklärung, warum es von allen Youtubern ausgerechnet ihn getroffen hat und immer noch trifft.

Ich hoffe mal, dass er den ganzen Käse beendet und sich von allen Leuten selbst den größten Gefallen tut.


----------



## FrankyB (19. August 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Hat er diese Taten begangen *bevor *er von einem wild gewordenen Mob Jahrelang gequält wurde? Oder nicht doch eher als Reaktion darauf, weil er anderweitig keine Hilfe erhalten hat um diese Situation zu beenden? Ihn zu provozieren bis er in Gewalt ausbricht und dann retroaktiv damit die Provokation zu rechtfertigen ist der Gipfel der WIderlichkeit.


Hast du dich überhaupt mal richtig informiert über diesen Herren?
Scheinbar wohl nicht.
Ja, er mag mal vor langer Zeit ein Opfer gewesen sein.
Das ist unbestreitbar.
Aber das alles recht fertig nicht seine Untaten, die er bislang gemacht hat.
Aber das Schlimste bislang war sein ekelhafter Sexblog.
Der wohl auch für Kinder zugänglich war, weil es an einen Jugendschutz Einstellung fehlte.
Was dort beschrieben stand, war so perverse und abartig, dass mir heute noch das Essen hochkommt, wenn ich nur daran denken muss.

Und so einen perversen Typen verteidigst Du noch.

Nein.
Er ist schon längst aus der Opferrolle raus, und zum Täter geworden.
Selbst die Anti Mobbing Helfer von HateAid haben das erkannt, und ihm Hilfe verweigert.

Und so einen verteidigst du noch?
​


----------



## xaan (19. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> In Sascha Lobos Artikel wurde das ganze so dargestellt, dass er völlig grundlos gemobbt wurde



Wird er ja auch. Wie du selbst eingestehst: das Mobbing ist durch Nichts zu rechtfertigen.

Wenn jemand meint, Drachenlord habe das Gesetz gebrochen, dann zeigt man ihn an. Fertig. Anzeige erstellen und Warten, bis die Justi zu Ende gemahlen hat. Man stellt sich insbesondere nicht nicht über Jahre als Mob vor sein Haus um Fäkalien über den Zaun zu werfen oder schändet das Grab seines Vaters.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Doch:


Das ist eine Erklärung, keine Rechtfertigung...


----------



## Superkuh (19. August 2022)

@Pu244

Ich bekomme immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn jemand schreibt; "Das ist eine Erklärung, keine Rechtfertigung". Denn man versucht stets damit, die Taten zu relativieren. Diese Erklärungen entlarven sich doch meist nur als plumper Versuch einer Täter-Opfer-Umkehr und münden stets in ein "Das hätte er ja kommen sehen müssen".

Wenn du Lobo dafür kritisierst (und ja, bei Lobo habe ich stets auch eine Menge zu kritisieren), dass er Tatsachen weglässt, kann ich den schwarzen Peter auch an dich weitergeben. Du lässt die Tatsache weg, dass es sich bei den Mobbern, um einen verabscheuungswürdigen, soziopathischen und empathielosen Haufen handelt, der sich am Leid anderer ergötzt, der das Leben eines anderen zur Hölle macht, den kompletten Kontrollverlust eines Individuums hinnimmt und auch seinen Suizid dabei in Kauf nimmt. Da gibt es nichts zu erklären.

Nach diesen Erklärungsargumentationen ist es auch bloß eine Erklärung, dass ein Vergewaltigungsopfer nachts alleine unterwegs war, hin und wieder promiskuitiv ist und heiß aussah. Das hätte sie kommen sehen müssen. Auch würde es nicht den widerwärtigen und feigen Mord an Lübke "erklären", wenn er den Täter einen Tag vorher beleidigt hätte.

Rainer W. ist straffällig geworden. Das ist die Sache des Staates. Erklärung Ende.

Edit: Ich hoffe, dass die Medien endlich aufhören, diese ganze Sache permanent zu befeuern. Ansonsten wird das nie aufhören. Nehmt der ganzen Sache die Aufmerksamkeit raus und lasst es ruhen.


----------



## Pu244 (19. August 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wird er ja auch. Wie du selbst eingestehst: das Mobbing ist durch Nichts zu rechtfertigen.



Das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit: es ist nicht zu rechtfertigen, aber zu erklären.



xaan schrieb:


> Das ist eine Erklärung, keine Rechtfertigung...



Jetzt auf einmal soll es da einen Unterschied geben.



FrankyB schrieb:


> Aber das Schlimste bislang war sein ekelhafter Sexblog.



Das übelste war, als er vom Kindesmißbrauch phantasiert hat. Seine Behauptung, er hätte mit den Kindern seiner ausgedachten Freundin nackt Zeit verbracht und was er da angeblich getan hat, fällt klar unter sexuellen Mißbrauch. Auch wenn es keine Vergewaltigung ist, wenn der neue Freund als einer der ersten Dinge nackt mit den Kindern spielt, dann ist das nicht in Ordnung. Dummerweise war er nicht in der Lage, zu erkennen, wie problematisch seine Aussagen sind. Dann hat er auch einmal davon geredet, wie wehrlos Kinder doch sind.

Damit hatte er dann, ohne es zu wissen, sämtliche Knöpfe gedrückt, damit die Polizei wegen Kindesmißbrauch einschreitet. Die konnten nicht wissen, dass die Freundin und angebliche Pornoautorin "Black Rose", nur ausgedacht war. Aber wenn es da angeblich eine Frau, die Vergewaltigungsgeschichten schreibt, gibt und sich diese mit einem Mann trifft, der ebenfalls Vergewaltigungsgeschichten schreibt und der Mann zugibt, mit den Kindern nackt Zeit zu verbringen, dann schrillen da alle Alarmglocken.

Das fand ich noch wesentlich ekelhafter, als seine Vergewaltigungsphantasien.

Aber damit hat er auch seine eigene Zukunft für immer verbaut. Das ist die Atombombe, auch wenn man die nach Jahrzehnten fallen läßt, ist sein Leben danach nur ein Scherbenhaufen.


----------



## xaan (19. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit: es ist nicht zu rechtfertigen, aber zu erklären.


Ne du, wie sich erwachsene Menschen benehmen können wie eine Mischung aus Hexenjäger und Ku Klux Klan ist mir unerklärlich. Selbst bei vermeintlichen oder realen Gesetzesbrüchen nicht. Dann zeigt man ihn an und fertig.


----------



## ZgamerZ (19. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern mal den "Spaß" gemacht und mir einige Videos aus dem Hater-Umfeld angesehen.
> 
> Erstaunlich, wie sich die Leute an ihm abarbeiten, wie jede Geste analysiert wird von ihn im Stream, dass es BOTS (!) gibt die überwachen wann er was postet (muss man sich mal vorstellen), wie sein Gewicht versucht wird zu schätzen, das wird dokumentiert und verglichen mit dem was er selber sagt dazu ...
> 
> ...



Eben. Es fing an mit einem sehr verschrobenen Typen, der sich eigentlich nie bei egal was unter Kontrolle hat und überall aneckt. Der allerdings, und das unterstelle ich ihm in der Tat, BERECHNEND seine "Marke" etabliert und weiter ausgebaut hat - Ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, als er merkte, dass da auf einmal wesentlich höhere Summen auf sein Konto überwiesen wurden. Denn bei all dem ekelhaften Mobbing und der Gestörtheit seiner Hater sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Drachenlord damit Geld verdient hat, gutes Geld.

Für mich hat das ganze etwas von einem "Monetarisierten Anti-Personenkult".

Es gab mal auf ZEIT.de einen Bericht über einen der Gerichtstermine. Dort wurde dann im Zeugenstand ein Medizinstudent verhört, welcher sich selber zu den Hatern zählt und dies vor der Richterin auch stolz zeigte. (Schrieb dann jemand in den Kommentaren: "Wenn DAS die Nachwuchsärzte von morgen sind, dann fahr ich lieber gleich morgen in die Schweiz und lasse mich einschläfern. Mit solchem Medizinpersonal will ich nichts jemals zu tun haben!")

Dann kam aus irgendwelchen Gründen erneut das Thema: "Einnahmen aus dem YT-Kanal" auf und die Richterin fragte den Drachen, wie viel sein Kanal in guten Monaten denn so abwerfen würde. Daraufhin senkte er den Kopf und murmelte kleinlaut, dass es so zwischen 4000 und 6500 Euro wären, er aber praktisch nichts davon hätte, weil er damit größtenteils die noch existierenden Schulden tilgen würde. Da guckte die Richterin mit großen Augen, der minderbemittelte Medizinstudent guckte mit großen Augen und im Publikum ging ein Raunen um.

Der Drachenlord hat sein eigenes Paralleluniversum, anders kann man das nicht nennen, was da gewachsen ist. Es gibt Leute, die nur und ausschließlich davon leben, alles zu verwursten, was der Drache am Tag raushaut. Es hat mittlerweile Besessenheitszüge, was in dieser "Szene" abläuft. Da ist oder besser WAR eine regelrechte Industrie am wachsen. Ein monetarisierter Personenkult mit absonderlichen Zügen. Und dass da natürlich die Medien mit ins Boot springen und im Grunde, wie auch hier bei PCG einfach auf die selbe ekelhafte Art und Weise mitverdient wird, ist natürlich logisch. Was hat man denn anderes erwartet.

Sascha Lobos Kolumne ist menschlich absolut legitim und richtig - Journalistisch allerdings, blendet er einfach mal alles aus, was nicht ins Bild des hilflosen Mobbingopfers Rainer Winkler passt. Dass der Rainer viel Geld mit all dem Dreck und Horror den er und sein Gefolge da produzieren (und ja nicht nur er) verdienen, das beispielsweise fehlt in Lobos Kolumne. Dass jedes mal, wenn der Drachenlord irgendwo auftaucht sein gesamtes Umfeld leiden muss, dass er auch gerne mal selber dafür sorgt, auch das fehlt. Wie eben auch solche Details wie seine Prügelattacke gegen einen der Polizisten, welche bei einem der vielen Hateraufläufe sein Haus beschützten.

Und nun, wo die Geldquelle für Rainer versiegt und auch kaum noch ertragreiche Neue auffindbar sein werden für ihn, da ist er vermutlich am Tiefpunkt seines Lebens angekommen. Er hat sein Einkommen verloren und sein eventuell therapiebedürftiges Geltungsverlangen kann ebenfalls nicht mehr befriedigt werden. 

Ich bezweifle aber, dass der Mann sich geschlagen geben wird, der kommt wieder und dann geht diese absonderliche Darbietung von vorne los. Denn sonst müsste er sich "unterordnen", einen richtigen Job suchen, mit Kollegen und Vorgesetzten angemessen interagieren, die vielen kleinen und großen Kröten des Arbeitsalltages schlucken oder vom Bürgergeld vor sich hinleben. Spätestens dann geht dieser Charakter doch ein wie eine Primel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich hatte danach das dringende Bedürfnis zu duschen.........


Hoffe, dass es gut geklappt hatte 






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsPsS1_BU4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TonyDa (20. August 2022)

Xaan ist aber auch ein ganz schlauer, hat sich Mal einen Tag beschäftigt mit dem Game und schwingt die Moralkeule.

Wer kennt es nicht , wenn ich jahrelang Leute verarsche , belüge und beleidigen  daraufhin dann Konsequenzen erfahren muss bekomme ich auch immer perverse Fantasien von Kindesmissbrauch, völlig normal. 

Winkler war ne lolcow am Anfang und jeder der ihm Hilfe angeboten hat wurde von ihm belogen , beleidigt und mit seiner arroganz niedergestreckt. 

Wieso gibt es denn keinen anderen Menschen global bei dem das solche Ausmaße angenommen hat? Muss ja doch was damit zu tun haben das jemand einfach Gesellschaftsunfähig ist. 
Sicher wird jetzt wieder die "stell dir Mal vor dir Ware das passiert" Schallplatte aufgelegt aber die greift halt nicht weil's niemandem passiert der nur halbwegs bei verstand ist. Er hatte zwei Optionen, sich zu verbessern und Ratschläge anzunehmen oder sich aus dem Internet zu entfernen als öffentliche Person. Er hat Option drei gewählt, Opferrolle einnehmen bewusst weil sich damit Geld verdienen lässt. Er ist kein Opfer und war es nie .


----------



## bynemesis (21. August 2022)

gehe davon aus, dass der Wongl sich einen Monat zurückziehen wird und danach wieder so weiter macht wie immer.


----------



## bundesgerd (21. August 2022)

Begrabt doch bitte dieses Thema. Das hat doch schon längst B**D/RTL-Niveau.
Und genau da hörts auch hin.
Meiner Meinung nach gibts nur diese Optionen für den "Lord":

Er reisst sich zusammen und macht irgendwas auf irgendeiner Plattform, wo er nicht aneckt.
Er reisst sich nicht zusammen und macht irgendwas auf irgendeiner Plattform, wo er wieder aneckt.
Er geht arbeiten. 
Er geht NICHT arbeiten und lebt von der Stütze.
Er landet im Knast/Klapse.
Er hört auf. Aber richtig. Ihr wisst schon...

Egal, was er macht. Es ist mir sch***egal, hauptsache ich höre nie wieder was von dieser Person.
Bitte, PC Games, lasst es gut sein mit diesem Thema.
Bitte!


----------



## bynemesis (21. August 2022)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Bitte, PC Games, lasst es gut sein mit diesem Thema.



das Thema generiert massive Clicks.


----------



## FrankyB (24. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Seine Wasserbeine werden wohl auch bald meddl off sagen.


Sollte das tatsächlich" Wassereinlagerungen" sein, könnte es passieren, dass sein ganzer Körper früher oder später " meddel off" sagt.
Rainer ist auch bestimmt schon ewig und drei Tage bei keinem Arzt mehr gewesen


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2022)

Das neue "Toll" um Klicks auf Twitter zu generieren: Obdachlose filmen.
Und da soll noch wer sagen: Er ist doch selber schuld.
Er ist schuld daran, dass man ihn auf offener Strasse film und ins Netz stellt?
Merken die Typen echt nicht, wie erbärmlich sie sich verhalten?

Warum wird sowas überhaupt toleriert und nicht entfernt?


----------



## FrankyB (24. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Obdachlose filmen.
> Und da soll noch wer sagen: Er ist doch selber schuld.


Aber leider ist er nun mal selber schuld, dass er obdachlos ist.
Er wusste rechtzeitig Bescheid, dass er aus seinem alten Haus rausmuss.
Er wusste, dass er eine MPU machen soll, um seinen Führerschein behalten zu können.

Was macht er?
Er kauft sich vom Erlös des Hausverkaufs diesen Ford Ranger, um damit auf Deutschlandtour zu gehen.
Das Ende vom Lied kennen wir ja alle.
Kein Haus mehr
Führerschein Weg
Auto weg

Jeder von uns hätte sich erst eine neue Wohnung besorgt, und dann ein neues unauffälliges Auto


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2022)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Aber leider ist er nun mal selber schuld, dass er obdachlos ist.
> Er wusste rechtzeitig Bescheid, dass er aus seinem alten Haus rausmuss.
> Er wusste, dass er eine MPU machen soll, um seinen Führerschein behalten zu können.
> 
> ...


Und darum muss man ihn mit Handy verfolgen und noch veröffentlichen weil....?


----------



## LOX-TT (24. August 2022)

hab bynemesis Bilder/Videos jetzt mal entfernt, unangemessenes rumgetrolle ist das eh nur


----------



## fud1974 (25. August 2022)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Aber leider ist er nun mal selber schuld, dass er obdachlos ist.



??????

Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht warum er dann gefilmt werden muss?

Da kann er dreitausendmal dran schuld sein, da werden auch andere "verschuldet" in Not geraten sein (.. und da möge man erst mal die Definition festlegen, schwieriges Unterfangen)  und trotzdem filmt man die nicht und postet das überall....

Ich verstehe das Mindset einfach nicht.


----------



## bynemesis (29. August 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab bynemesis Bilder/Videos jetzt mal entfernt, unangemessenes rumgetrolle ist das eh nur



das waren ganz normale Fakten mit Videobeweis. 
Getrollt wird nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Getrollt wird nicht.


ja jetzt nicht mehr, der Bogen ist mittlerweile überspannt


----------

